# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  may I keep communal for my chinese fire-bellied newts?

## Ojantriadi

I'm waiting for my shipping which is my 7 newts, I read in some article, one said we can't keep chinese fire-bellied communal, which the other said we can. which statement is right?

----------


## Ryan

The chinese fire bellies can be kept together but if you mean communal by different 
species, its best not to do it. i once had a paddle tail newt that claped down on my 
FBT's foot, thank goodness the toad wasnt hurt. Thats my personal experience from
 mixing species and it very rarely works long term

----------


## Ojantriadi

I already admit that my salamanders is paddletail.
I keep these 7 in one place, now already 7 days. and no one eating, what should I do?

----------


## Ryan

first what are you feeding them?, they may be stressed or they may be use to a specific food

----------


## Ojantriadi

the seller said, dry worm or silk worm.
this morning I found 4 of them died...
this is so bad...
I hope the rest will be okay.

----------


## ejh805

Were they wild-caught or bred in captivity?

----------


## Ryan

i would think that silkworms would be too big and i have no idea what dry worms are.
 Try blood worms, they are very nutritious but the frozen kind tend to ruin the water quality.

----------


## numpty

Also, what temperature is the water? A tropical climate might stress the newts, which as far as I know prefer cooler water (low 20s C). Is the aquarium in an A/C environment?

Just a thought.

----------

